# Ponies.



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha I said I would NEVER get a pony!
Well I measured my horse, I mean PONY today!! :roll: 
Shes only 13.2 :? Wowza,.........
What do yall think of ponies?
I mean she is a Tank but shes a p...po..ponnnyy..


----------



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

i tink there cute but im into the taller horses 
but nothing wrong with those cute little horsesy ;]


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

lol...its always been a secret dream of mine to have a shetland and a pony cart >_<


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ive always wanted a pony, and to be able to ride some crazy pony when i was older. Unfortunately, I'm 5'10" so I'm just a bit to big for them.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a 14.3 Morgan. Does that make him a pony? I think he's just a hand too many.

Anyway the first horse I rode was an Arabian Pony. He was only 13.3.  His name was Buzz.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FEI's definition of a pony is: 148cm without shoes or 149cm shod

In our terms: 
Anything up to and including 14.2 hh is a pony... anything 14.3hh and above is a horse.

So Abby, your Morgan is juts an inch too tall to be considered a pony


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I think ponies are cool! 

I think I prefer riding a bit taller, but I wish I had a pony to give lessons on (and to ride in secret - just joking, it would be no secret)...a couple of my students would do well on ponies...I think they seem less intimidating (even if they can be just as naughty 

Also, I could make my hubby ride the pony (if we had a nice stocky, larger one) - that would be funny.


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ Since coming onto this forum, I have really begun to love ponies too! Since I am short, they make it fun to ride and easier for me too. By easier, I mean, like someone stated before, I feel less intimidated by ponies because of their small stature. Somehow, I feel like, we would just "get" each other... hehe. Small and cute, but sometimes naughty and mischievous... that's ponies for ya! <3


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

personally i prefer galloways/cobs and horses because ponies are often bitey and cranky lol not always but often  and they have trots that make it so hard to ride 

i do think they are very cute though


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, even though she isn´t considered a pony here in Iceland, my baby is only 13 hh, i think... :? ( just an estimate) 
but i´m 5"10' and she has no problem carrying me or my trainer who is even taller :!:


----------



## 8horses (Jan 28, 2008)

I just traded my pony, so now all of my adult hores are over 15hh  I want a nice little welsh pony. They have always been my favorite of the pony breeds. Being 5'3 I can ride the medium/large ponies with out looking too horrid.


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

lol i would say i like ponies but i kinda don't only because i have had some of the worst falls on them wow!!

lol but i think they are cute just not my cup of tea i tend to stick to the 15hh and taller.  

thats funny too because my friend just found out her once horse is now a pony haha. well considered a pony by the charts...poor thing probably dropped his ego down. lol.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Horses are my kinda thing.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

i looooove ponies! Don't get me wrong, I have my certain big horses that i enjoy, but nothing beats a great pony! i've been 5"2 for the past.... 15 years?! so I'm pretty much going to ride ponies for the rest of my life!  I do have to say though, ponies are MUCH easier to fall off of!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

upnover said:


> I do have to say though, ponies are MUCH easier to fall off of!


I second that.  Haha.


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

upnover said:


> i looooove ponies! Don't get me wrong, I have my certain big horses that i enjoy, but nothing beats a great pony! i've been 5"2 for the past.... 15 years?! so I'm pretty much going to ride ponies for the rest of my life!  I do have to say though, ponies are MUCH easier to fall off of!


Why is that they are easier to fall off of? (heh, sorry if I sound novice  )


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Well because your closer to the ground of course. Look at it this way, would you rather fall out over on regular ground or fall over and go down a four foot deep hole and THEN land.  The longer you fall, the harder you hit. 

Ponies = Short = Softer Fall.
Horses = Taller = Harder fall.


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

Abby said:


> Well because your closer to the ground of course. Look at it this way, would you rather fall out over on regular ground or fall over and go down a four foot deep hole and THEN land.  The longer you fall, the harder you hit.
> 
> Ponies = Short = Softer Fall.
> Horses = Taller = Harder fall.


haha, woww, I totally read the other post backwards! I read it like, "ponies are harder to fall off of." so I was really confused!

Haha, well, thanks for the info though.. yeah, it does make sense :lol:


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

I LOVE little bratty ponies who try to throw you off constantly, lol.

ponies are awesome.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

actually i did say that they were easier to fall off of! they're just so much more agile then the big horses. they can just turn/spook from underneath you. plus, the little ones don't fill your leg as much so there's less to hang on to. and ponies tend to have more of an attitude so they do more things that make falling of likely.  

i do have to say though one of the harder falls i've had was off a 11.3 little mare. when she was still learning how to canter she put her head down (and she's so small her entire front end dissapeared from underneath me!) let out a few playful bucks and I was catapulted into the ground! i mean, the ground came _really fast_ if you know what i mean!


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

^hehe, I think I understand now. Ouch, that must have been a wake up call for you... one minute, fine and on a horse. Next second, you are getting reaquainted with the ground. >.< Ahh, I still want a pony though!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Abby said:


> Well because your closer to the ground of course. Look at it this way, would you rather fall out over on regular ground or fall over and go down a four foot deep hole and THEN land.  The longer you fall, the harder you hit.
> 
> Ponies = Short = Softer Fall.
> Horses = Taller = Harder fall.



actually how far away you are has nothing to do with how hard you land on the ground. You will fall at the same rate unless a force is acted upon you to make you fall faster. Just letting you know...hehe i learned this all in class this year :wink:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

is it that big of a deal if it was a pony??? in the top A-AA circut that I show girls at top level will show large ponies (14-14.3 hands) until they are 18....and people take it very seriously!! lol...but you didnt rly think she/he was a horse??? anything around 13 hands is rly small....and they arent horses until around 15 hands but i still mistaken some 15 hand horses for small ponies. If (S)hes been the same hieght scince you got him...wats the big deal???


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

There was this article in a magazine i got..i want to say either Horse and Rider, or Equus, but I'm not sure. But its about Mary O'Connor who rode a pony (14.2h i think) cross country. The pony competed with horses and didn't do too bad. I'll look it up when I get home and post more about it.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> actually how far away you are has nothing to do with how hard you land on the ground. You will fall at the same rate unless a force is acted upon you to make you fall faster. Just letting you know...hehe i learned this all in class this year :wink:


So how come when you jump of a building and land on cement you die and if you jump of a car and land on cement you don't? The farther you move away from the ground the more gravity pulls on you. You are thinking of something else. You are thinking of the rate of falling between two different sized objects. If you dropped a brick and a penny from a roof, they will, in theory, hit the ground at the same time.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> is it that big of a deal if it was a pony??? in the top A-AA circut that I show girls at top level will show large ponies (14-14.3 hands) until they are 18....and people take it very seriously!! lol...but you didnt rly think she/he was a horse??? anything around 13 hands is rly small....and they arent horses until around 15 hands but i still mistaken some 15 hand horses for small ponies. If (S)hes been the same hieght scince you got him...wats the big deal???



Horses aren't classified as 15 hands and over. A horse is 14.2 and a pony is 14.1 hands.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Abby said:


> Jr_lover said:
> 
> 
> > actually how far away you are has nothing to do with how hard you land on the ground. You will fall at the same rate unless a force is acted upon you to make you fall faster. Just letting you know...hehe i learned this all in class this year :wink:
> ...


hmm.....haha i just thought of that wowzers i need to study again thanxies. :lol: 

But either way i still say it doesn't matter if you are on a big horse or a small horse i have had worse falls on ponies than horses and i just don't know why i guess...


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> Abby said:
> 
> 
> > Jr_lover said:
> ...


Agreed. Either way, falling off just about ALWAYS hurts. xD


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

wait lol i just thought about it because you don't have as long to fix how you are going to land when you fall off of a pony but when you fall off of a horse you have longer to change your position. lol i don't know but it seemed to make sense to me.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> wait lol i just thought about it because you don't have as long to fix how you are going to land when you fall off of a pony but when you fall off of a horse you have longer to change your position. lol i don't know but it seemed to make sense to me.


That is very true. I tend to just flail and go ahhh but sometimes I have enough common sense to ball up and hide my neck and head from being broke.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> xoLivxo said:
> 
> 
> > is it that big of a deal if it was a pony??? in the top A-AA circut that I show girls at top level will show large ponies (14-14.3 hands) until they are 18....and people take it very seriously!! lol...but you didnt rly think she/he was a horse??? anything around 13 hands is rly small....and they arent horses until around 15 hands but i still mistaken some 15 hand horses for small ponies. If (S)hes been the same hieght scince you got him...wats the big deal???
> ...


umm no USEF cards ponies at 14.2 tallest. Look it up. are u part of USEF??


USEF wont let ponies show in a pony divsion over about 14.21/2. they r effy about that. If you dont show in the A circut your probably not part of USEF but you could be....r u?


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I like ponies...

Although I am still confused to wether a fjord 'horse' is actually a fjord 'pony'. Either way, I really like this breed.

Back to ponies, I think there are many breeds of nice ponies. I really like the dales and the welsh. 

I wouldn't mind owning a pony


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Aww thanks for all the tips and info!
Oh by the way some one asked why it
was a big deal, I guess it isn't I just never 
thought she was so small :lol:


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

> umm no USEF cards ponies at 14.2 tallest. Look it up. are u part of USEF??
> 
> 
> USEF wont let ponies show in a pony divsion over about 14.21/2. they r effy about that. If you dont show in the A circut your probably not part of USEF but you could be....r u?



Well if you want to get technical a pony is considered anything under 148cm w/o shoes or 149cm with. USEF rounds it to "14.2" for the larges, which is what the rules and regulations book says. 13h really isn't that small in the world of ponies, in fact it's considered a "medium". And yes, I am a member of USEF.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Ponies*

Ponies are great for kids to learn on. People say that they are cranky and little devils and yes, some of them are. But just like with horses, they are allowed to get away with stuff and people always give them a bad rap for stuff that their owners are responsible for in the first place. They come in all different shapes and sizes and give kids more confidence in the long run. If you learn to ride on a pony, you learn alot! They are more fitted to the size of a small kid, since I think that alot of kids(and even some adults for that matter) are frightened by horses height and size. And yeah, your kids may outgrow them eventually, but they are still useful in pulling carts, giving lessons to younger children, and we even have used ours for pack ponies! Or just pass them on to the next child that can learn from them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jr_lover said:


> Abby said:
> 
> 
> > Jr_lover said:
> ...


actually, you can get a 14.2hh a permanent pony card. so 14.2 can be a horse or a pony.... w/ shoes it can be a horse, w/out it can be a pony... 14.2 w/ a permanant card is worth $$$$

edit: oops! I just say someone else already commented on that...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are cute and fun to ride. One of these days I would love to buy one for fun. I have always drooled over Fjords. I just love how different they are. Love their mane, tempers and their conformation. I think it would just be a blast to own one.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I prefer ponies to horses, always have, always will. I've had two in the past a 14.2 hh cremello welshx and then a 14.1 hh bay aqha. Right now I have a tb, but I get to show two ponies, a 14.2 appendix and a 13.3 hh quarter pony. Both can jump the moon, the large can go 4' easily and the medium has done 3'3" jumpers and can do higher.


And you can cheat measurements for ponies and most 14.2 ponies are actually very tiny horses. You take off the shoes, cut the hooves as short as possible and make them wear diapers on their feet. Or go to a show that 'doesn't care' to get them measured.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

We have had ponies for many years. Including my current Welsh section B.
I have never found them to be anything less then delightful.
You would never pick the difference in temperments from my big horses to the ponies.

I just love them.


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

A pony is just a small horse (to me anyways) I think as long as you fit together that's the most important thing.


----------



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh Gosh! I love ponies! I own a Welsh Pony, 12.2hh, awesome horse!


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> Jr_lover said:
> 
> 
> > Abby said:
> ...


That is my pony 100%.To get her measured as a pony we had to have her shoes off and her trimmed real short for the show. We brought her just to have her measured because we knew she would be too lame to ride. Now she has a permanent card.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welsh ponies are quite athletic. An old friend of mine assumed she could sell hers for a ridiculous amount of money tho it really wasnt trained. They are great mounts for young riders.


----------



## Curious George (Jul 7, 2008)

I like horses my than ponies.
Ponies are cute and fun and all...
Most ponies I know are pretty bratty, but I love the ponies who are just like litte horses.


----------



## flywithoutwings (Jun 29, 2008)

My 16 something hh horse is really a pony. I mean, mischievous? check. Adorable? Check. Huge mane? Check. Flexible (at least when it comes to an imitation of the Spanish riding school)? Check. Sneaky? Check. Mildly temperamental / male PMS? Check. Affectionate? Check. He is more pony like than half the ponies at the barn! I love ponies, though. They keep you on your toes and are just fun(ny) to be around. I can't fit on the smalls or really the mediums and the larges tend to be more horsey anyway so I get my kicks on Q!

Whoever was talking about fjords, we have two at our barn (owned by the same guy but the horses are not related). They are amazing! So cute! They have the two stalls across from us and I always walk over to pet their mohawks  They both foxhunt which is adorable (especially because the guy who rides them thinks he is so macho and then comes strutting in with his matching pair of orange ponies :lol: )



Jr_lover said:


> actually how far away you are has nothing to do with how hard you land on the ground. You will fall at the same rate unless a force is acted upon you to make you fall faster. Just letting you know...hehe i learned this all in class this year :wink:


yes you will fall accelerating at 9.8 m/s/s (until air resistance stops further acceleration at about 180 km/h if falling spread eagle)
the difference is the time you have to accelerate. Off a 2m horse or a 1m pony you definitely won't reach 180 but off the horse you will have more time to accelerate and therefore hit harder
but with that being said, you were correct in that the reaction time makes up for the faster speed


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's ok all my horses are ponies. My Clyde is my pony, she will always be my pony :lol:


----------

